# schwinn pro stock 3 ,all original green  cruiser 24      (,serial number help???)



## walter branche (May 19, 2010)

just bought this bike this morning ,, it has been hanging in a garage since the day it was brought home ,, it is like a brand new bike .. cruiser 24 inch ,,any ,thoughts ,comments ,or replys welcome  ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## DKELLY (May 28, 2010)

Pictures would help?


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2010)

email sent


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2010)

Guys, here are some pics that Walter sent me to post here. Just trying to help a fellow out:

Here is what he said,
"hi ,it is a brand new bike , owned by an owner of a bicycle store that closed ,, i bought it .and was wondering the serial number sequence .. there is one shown in the bmx museum that is like mine ,, thanks walter branche ,.


----------



## walter branche (May 30, 2010)

hi, thanks for the posting- my old digital camera does not make it shine!!! it is just like if you were buying a new bike .. thanks again for showing the photos ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it PacificCycle built, Walter? If so, don't ride it, at least too much. You may find out why the hard way.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 5, 2010)

no, it does not have any of the markings of those ,prostocks that broke ..i would not have bought the bike .. this bike came from a high end bicycle shop ,that closed down last year ,and it was the owners bike ,, the ones that will break have a serial number stamped into the head ,,i am told ..  someone someday will want this bike to represent ,,  i have 4  bmx bikes that were raced here in central florida ,, i have been trying to buy the bikes,whenever they show up.. people have grown up and gone off to college , and there parents are making room in the garage


----------



## gold street customs (Jul 13, 2010)

Walter , A bike shop owner friend of mine had a chrome one like that that he had built up, with some nice parts and that is not one of the cheap pacific built models, I believe it is from the ninties he sold his for $1200


----------



## gold street customs (Jul 13, 2010)

Just found an old pic


----------



## prostockdrew (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh yeah dude the Schwinn Pro Stock line was recalled because of a weld breaking and that was only on the 20 inchers the 24's are fine and personally i would find a dirt jump fork toss it on there and go hit the trail but thats just me


----------



## walter branche (Jul 19, 2010)

this bike is perfect ,i am surprised no one has tried to purchase or trade,,


----------



## freshour (Jan 26, 2011)

prostockdrew said:


> Oh yeah dude the Schwinn Pro Stock line was recalled because of a weld breaking and that was only on the 20 inchers the 24's are fine and personally i would find a dirt jump fork toss it on there and go hit the trail but thats just me



 This is a Pro Stock 3 made by GT (was until 2001) it was made way after the pro stocks that broke. This is between 1999-2001 model

The "chrome" one above was also made after the ones your talking about. Although its a Pro Modified.

Here's my 1999 Pro Stock SE and believe me it gets the shizz road out of it and it always begs for more!!! (yeah the S.P. is backwards it rides better)




Here's my Super Stock 2 1996


----------



## Norrin (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, to identify the year of the Pro Stock you need to look at the head badge.  There is a 4 digit number stamped in black on the badge, the last digit will tell you the year (xxx8=1998, xxx9=1999, xxx0=2000...).  The first three digits tell you what day of the year it was assembled.  

I have a green one just like it, all Schwinn XS parts and Skyway Tuff Wheels, it's an awesome bike.


----------

